# Stinky, stinky poo !!!!



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have noticed the past week or so that my pup's poo has really gotten stinky, so bad that I'm thinking of giving up the potty pads and having them go soley outside, but they're small still and nights are still pretty cold so I am hoping to find another solution. I have read other threads and saw that some people changed food. My pups are on the science diet small bites. They have always been on that since I got them so I think that if it was the food that is causing the 'terrible poo' it would have always smelled this bad wouldn't it? Since I am no expert and I know nothing about this I thought I would ask. I am thinking about switching over to the Innova puppy food. I was hoping that there was someone who's fluffbutt had terrible smelling poo and switched to innova and the stink stopped so that I could hear first hand before making my final decision on which food I will get. I have also started giving them kelp around the same time, could that be it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Well any change in something their eating can change their poo. Can I ask why they are taking kelp?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

yes changing foods can!
Nemo is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato and I thought to myself why not change the flavor to fish so he can have a little variety :huh: oh good lord, it was awful :smheat: he went poopie 6x a day and the smell was ungodly :blink: it was still Natural Balance just a different flavor..
Lord did I learn my lesson, never again.. :smstarz:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> Well any change in something their eating can change their poo. Can I ask why they are taking kelp?[/B]


Ellie's nose was getting pretty pink on top and I had heard that the kelp would help. I have been giving 1/8 teaspoon mixed in with their breakfast which the 2 of them share.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki is on Innova Puppy kibble and California Naturals canned and I haven't noticed a big stink. California Naturals Puppy food might be a good one to try. Not too many ingredients in it. Easy on the digestive system. The stinky factor might be digestive system bugs. Might want to try a probiotic. Many people on this forum use probiotics. Nikki is on a daily teaspoon of plain yogurt, or you could buy the kind that is sprinkled on food.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be way off here, but I think it isn't too uncommon for their pigment to come in a little later in their development. I don't think I'd worry too much about a pink nose on such a young baby. I'm betting the kelp is the culprit of the sudden stinkyness and I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to add to their diet since they are so young. Tummy upsets can happen over just the littlest thing. Also, I'm really not a fan of Science Diet. There are so many really good puppy foods you can get. I'm a huge fan of California Natural and Evangers.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to quit the kelp for now, it's just that when I first got ellie her nose was so black and it is getting pink on top. The more I think of it the more I think it is the kelp that is stinkin my place up lol. I live in a small town where it is hard to find any of the better dog foods but I did find a place not too far away that sells the innova puppy food. Any input that anyone can give me on the Innova would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I'm going to quit the kelp for now, it's just that when I first got ellie her nose was so black and it is getting pink on top. The more I think of it the more I think it is the kelp that is stinkin my place up lol. I live in a small town where it is hard to find any of the better dog foods but I did find a place not too far away that sells the innova puppy food. Any input that anyone can give me on the Innova would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!![/B]


_Innova_ is one of the brands made by Natura Pet Food. Their other products include _EVO_, _California Naturals_, and some others. I've been told that they are a good company because they have their own processing facilities, quality ingredients, and do stringent testing. They are very quick to answer questions if you e-mail them. Nikki seems to be doing well on Innova puppy food though she's not fond of kibble in general so I add a little canned California Naturals. My vet recommended Natura Pet Food as one of her top 5 foods. It might be worth a try, you can probably get samples. Of course it's not for every single dog. Some do well on it, and others might not. Here's their website:

Natura Pet Food

Hope that helps!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560935
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I have read and read on all of their products. I see that the innova puppy food (dry) has tomatos and carrots, will that cause more tear staining?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560943
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hasn't made the tear staining worse so far with Nikki. Others might have a different experience. California Naturals doesn't have carrots or tomatoes


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

science diet puppy bits gave bigs the SMELLIEST poo and gas :smilie_tischkante: ..........we recently changed to Blue Buffalo (an organic brand)....and his stools are consistently solid and although he still has some gas.....the smells have weakened by a landslide!!! :aktion033: ......my vote is that science diet is the culprit. :chili: :brownbag: .....ooo oooo...also he went from poo'ing what seemed like 5+ times a day to probably 2 or so


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> science diet puppy bits gave bigs the SMELLIEST poo and gas :smilie_tischkante: ..........we recently changed to Blue Buffalo (an organic brand)....and his stools are consistently solid and although he still has some gas.....the smells have weakened by a landslide!!! :aktion033: ......my vote is that science diet is the culprit. :chili: :brownbag: .....ooo oooo...also he went from poo'ing what seemed like 5+ times a day to probably 2 or so[/B]


I'll have to check into that because my pups are poo'ing about 6 times a day, each of them, double stink!!! Thanks


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561138
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is 6X a day the normal amount for puppies their age? My Nikki is 5 months old and poos 2X a day like clockwork.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561218
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more research and asking around that I do the more I think it is the food that is causing them to 'go' so much. Hopefully by next week I will have decided on a better food and then I will know for sure.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like the Hills Science dogfood at all. I let the vet talk me into trying it because it was free with a rebate. Boo & Hannah started pooping about 4 times a day & it smelled really bad. After a couple of weeks I gave the bag away & put them back on Natural Balance. Then they went back to 1 or 2 poops a day & no more bad stink.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Another Science Diet puppy here. 
It's what the breeder had him on and I'm switching him over.
Eli has gas *horrible* and poos at least four times a day.
It's very stinky too.
I'm checking ingredients.
Btw, my husband was reading about Maltese and their origins. 
He was obsessed with this one part in the article about calcium and how they
need it in their diet because of where they come from (couldn't believe he was
actually reading about them, this is totally out of the norm for him) :wub:
But is calcium really something I need to be looking for on the list of ingredients
as high on the list. I know it's important but how important?
Thanks-


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was feeding my Sophie Natural Balance Duck Formula kibble, she was pooping at least 4 times a day. Oh, and the smell of her poop was nauseating. :brownbag: Everything changed when I changed her food to Primal Raw. She only poops twice a day (once in the morning and once in the afternoon), and the size of her poop is tiny. Her poop is also dry (it used to be really wet when she was on kibble), and her poop has no smell whatsoever! :chili:


----------



## linsty (Nov 19, 2007)

I just posted this on a different thread, but I highly suggest going to http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ It rates all the different dog foods from 1 star to 6 stars. Science Diet, Iams and Eukanuba are all 1 star products! They are recommended by vets many times because (as mentioned earlier in this thread with someone getting free samples from their vet) the vets are paid by the companies to push that kind of food. They are overpriced, and you have to feed much much more in order to get the same amount of calories that you would get in a smaller portion of a higher quality food - which obviously leads to pooping more! I hope this is helpful!


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, such good information. Juno's also on Science Diet and poops 4 x a day like clockwork. 

I just bought a 20 lb back of Science Diet not too long ago. Boo!

I'll finish off this bag and begin incorporating California Naturals...


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a 11 month old maltese who used to eat science diet and his poo stunk really bad so I switched him to dry canidae and he loves it and his poo is always hard and has no smell to it at all. My son & girlfriend have a papillion and a lab and they used to feed them s.d. they also switched to canidea and the lab stopped shedding and stopped pooping 5 times a day down to 2 times a day and it is also the only dry food the papillion has ever eaten, they also love the food. So I would say the food has alot to do with the smell.


----------

